# Green Thing!



## Pauliemon (Jun 28, 2017)

My buddy Robert puts on a ride every year. Its called "Meet Your Maker". There's a raffle with tons of cool stuff. 4 bikes this year. So Robert calls me and sez "I've got a old cruiser, let's fix it up for MYM". I think 3 weeks until MYM, no problem. Bad thought.


the beast 

 let's put a JC Higgins tank on it

pretty close already

 

 that works

 how about some Schwinn truss rods

 back from PC

 uh oh i got problems. Time to go to the alignment table. Aren't u supposed to do that before powder coat,...DOH!


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 28, 2017)

NO PROBLEM! For some reason the frame got hung up in powder coat for almost 2 weeks. I get it back on Wednesday, 3 days before the Saturday event. Yikes! Nothing wants to fit or line up of course. To make a long story short, this bike showed me no love. It got finished 6:00 am Saturday morning.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 21, 2017)

cool. great improvement


----------



## Sven (Jul 27, 2018)

Niiiiice!!


----------



## Steve Frame (Oct 7, 2018)

That was WELL worth your efforts.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 7, 2018)

How did I miss this?!!!! That is one sick build and the color kicks!


----------



## 5760rj (Oct 20, 2018)

Pauliemon said:


> NO PROBLEM! For some reason the frame got hung up in powder coat for almost 2 weeks. I get it back on Wednesday, 3 days before the Saturday event. Yikes! Nothing wants to fit or line up of course. To make a long story short, this bike showed me no love. It got finished 6:00 am Saturday morning.View attachment 488578View attachment 488579View attachment 488580View attachment 488581



really a nice touch on the spokes and grips


----------

